# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  جديد فيديو كليب :: | أنت الرجوة | أحمد عادل |

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم* 


*شركة الأوج** للانتاج الاعلامي*
www.alawjmedia.com
 

*وبرعاية الكترونية حصرية من*




*BSMLH**.**NET* 

*
تقدّم
* *
فيديو كليب*
 *{ أنت الرجوة }* 


*للفنان العراقي الشاب**
أحمد عادل
*
 
 





{ كلمات }
*الشاعر مقداد السامرائي
**
*  

{ ألحان وتوزيع }
*مجاهد هشام*



  

{ تم التسجيل والمكساج في }

 *كروماتك للانتاج الفني**
***
*عمان -  الاردن*
 *00962777904482*
*
* 
 

 *{ انـتـــاج** وتنفيذ }*


*
**شركة الأوج** للانتاج الاعلامي
*www.alawjmedia.com
العراق




 

*{ الراعي الالكتروني* *}*

 *شـبكـــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـاديـّــــــة* 
 *BSMLH.NET* 

 

{ مدير الانتاج }
*مجاهد زيد*


 

{ مونتاج وتلوين }
*أيوب عمار*


 

{ GFX }
*محمد نزار*


  

{ DOP }
*مجاهد زيد

*  

{ تصميم البنرات والستايل }*
عمر الجنيدي*


 

*{ اخـــراج }*
*مجاهد زيد
*
  
 


*{ لمشاهدة الكليب }
**
* 
*


*تستطيع الاستمتاع بجودة عالية جداً *HD 1080* ، كما بالشكل التالي :



*
*** نسخة المشاهدة بالموسيقى

*



*{ لتحميل الكليب }

[ نسخة الموسيقى ]

**جودة عالية
Widescreen 1920*1080
**
*http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/Anta_Alrajwa_M_H.rmvb*


جودة متوسطة
**
* http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/Anta_Alrajwa_M_M.rmvb
*


**[ نسخة الايقاع ]

**جودة عالية
** Widescreen 1920*1080*
* 
*http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/Anta_Alrajwa_D.rmvb*




**[ نسخة بدون ايقاع ]

**جودة عالية
**Widescreen 1920*1080*

 http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/Anta_Alrajwa_V.rmvb

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

يسلموووو هدوء على كل الجديد ^___^

----------

